# So scared - please help!



## ilvmylbug

So we've been having a bit of an ant problem in our apartment and bought Raid (an insecticide) at the supermarket yesterday. I spray it along the windows and cracks in our bathroom and kitchen, but now I'm worried about it affecting my baby. 

You can smell it, Raid always has that smell, but I haven't been making contact with the spray itself or putting my face close to the spray.

There's no warning label about use by pregnant women, but I'm still worried. :cry::shrug:


----------



## purapura

Open the window to dilute the smell ...


----------



## welshwarriors

Call your midwife if youre worried...Air the rooms as best as you can or try to avoid going in them.


----------



## Amygdala

I'm sure I've seen someone ask this before and the information on the raid website says to not be around it if you're pregnant I think. So I'd go out for the day, make sure you open all the windows that can be opened and just try to get as much fresh air as possible. For the future, you could try googling natural ant repellents, I think peppermint works quite well? Smells better too!


----------



## ilvmylbug

I looked on the Raid website, unfortunately couldn't find anything about pregnancy and Raid :shrug:

The Raid was only sprayed in the kitchen and bathroom so now I have moved to the bedroom and closed the door.... I really hope I haven't done anything damaging :nope: I am so stupid for making such a careless mistake :cry:


----------



## VdkaLvr

you can line the window sills and any other place with bleached white flour, no insect in the world will cross it. That way you know that you are safe and doing no harm, and it is far cheaper and safer to others than the bug spray.


----------



## xxyjadexx

this happened to me the other day! i was so angry at myself afterwards! i had the smell stuck in my nose lol i was convinced id sprayed it on myself and was breathing it in and poisoning the baby, i called my midwife and she told me everything should be fine and to have a shower and air the house out! x


----------



## ladyxbump

Try the bait traps instead... :shrug:


----------



## prdlyexpectng

being that you're almost 20 weeks pregnant i highly, highly doubt you did anything damaging to your baby. your baby has been fully developed (as far as major systems) since around 10/11 weeks. just get a mask, put it on, and wipe the Raid off (or get someone else to do it). you can buy individual little packets of Raid that don't emit the strong odor. or peppermint works too.

your baby is fine, just dont go sniffing the bottle ;)


----------



## jessie_m

I personally don't use any sort of chemical pesticide, mainly because I'm allergic and they give me terrible migraines, but even if I wasn't allergic I wouldn't because I'm paranoid about things like that. lol! I'm sure you and baby will be just fine, but I'd stick to making someone else spray, or doing it, opening the windows, and leaving the house to air out for a few hours.


----------



## irish_cob

Yep, you need chronic exposure to teratogenic substances to cause birth defects in your baby. You need to be exposed either prior to conception or in the first critical weeks of development. You are perfectly safe now. Manufacturers are not allowed to sell teratogenic products willy nilly - if there are no warnings on the packet, it will have been tested and it will be safe. Don't panic!


----------

